# No touchscreen while docked



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

My brother bought a Prime with the dock and asked me if I knew why the screen does not respond to touch when docked to the keyboard. He's running the latest stock version (I presume Jelly Bean 4.1) but I'm not sure since I haven't ran stock since I nearly got mine a year ago. Has anyone else ran into this problem? I couldn't find anything with Google. Thanks


----------



## Voyager2k (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never had that problem, but like you, it's been a long time since I've used stock.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea it may be a defective device.. He hasn't gotten back to me about it yet, but I've directed him here.. Hopefully someone can help us solve this problem.


----------

